# 2016 Manatee County Fair BBQ Competition (results are in)



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 23, 2016)

ok..  So Steve (FloridaSteve) and I participated (on separate teams) in our local fair's BBQ comp for charity...  here is Steve's post before the Comp... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241195/last-practice-before-contest#post_1515442

Before we go any further...  I will say that I only have one pic... I'm not a big picture taker...   Maybe Steve has more ... 

It was a chilly (55`) and VERY windy day...As usual, both of our Mini WSM's performed flawlessly ...  I took skin off..  deboned..  trimmed fat..  scrapped fat of skin... brined for 2 hrs... rewrapped skin back on after brine... smoked for 2 hrs and then dredged them in sauce and back on for 20 minutes...  

Let me thank Meowy for posting this rub as that's what I used...   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100610/meowys-rub#post_564129


I used a sauce that is bottled here in town.. Called Pat's Ho-Made BBQ sauce...  mixed some brown sugar and honey in it... 













Pat's BBQ Sauce.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 29, 2013





 

Proud to say that my partner (not a member here) and I,  "Team Rufuze-2-Luze" , took 3rd place...  from a limit of 12 teams...   Our charity of choice is the local Boys and Girls club..  so $150 (1st-$500, 2nd-$300) goes to them in our names... 

All in all it was a blast... OHHHHH..  we also do a side comp with appetizers we pass around...  ourselves as judges...  I believe it was a blue crab cake slider that won that...  I did pork shotz...  

click on picture to enlarge ... 












Manatee Fair Comp 2016.jpg



__ JckDanls 07
__ Jan 23, 2016


----------



## dougmays (Jan 25, 2016)

That's awesome Keith, Congrats!! I like the hats haha!

This was a fun competition, hopefully i can come down next year and do it!


----------



## dougmays (Jan 25, 2016)

No pictures of the Q though?


----------



## tropics (Jan 25, 2016)

Congrats on placing and doing the right thing, for a charity points for that

Richie


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 25, 2016)

Congrats, I hope you had a good time!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 25, 2016)

dougmays said:


> No pictures of the Q though?



Unfortunately No..   Rob was in charge of taking pictures ... needless to say..  he failed his mission ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 25, 2016)

Doug..  Richie...  Brett..  thanks guys....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2016)

Woohoo Congrats!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 25, 2016)

Congratulations Great Job!!!

What a great charity as well to help  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Case...  and Tom..  that's the second time for a 3rd place finish..  both times the winnings going to the boys and girls club ...


----------



## nimrod (Jan 28, 2016)

Keith,

Congratulations on the win!!!

Craig


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Craig..  we had a blast...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2016)

Awesome Keith!!

Congrats to both of you!!

Al


----------

